# How do I claim refund of Income Levy ?



## redstar (8 Apr 2009)

I received a redundancy payment in March, on which the Income Levy was applied.

As the redundancy payment pushed me into a higher income levy rate (1% to 3%) for March only, I will have overpaid the levy.

How do I claim a refund of the overpaid portion of the levy - ie any specific form, or Form 12 ?

The Revenue website is a bit vague. Just says that they will deal with it ...

"Where you have not been in continuous employment with an employer throughout the year in question, Revenue, rather than your employer, will deal with any refund of income levy due."


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Apr 2009)

. I have done a Key Post on it in the Tax forum


----------

